# No way to make my Realtek ALC883 work on XP



## mangelhme (Mar 27, 2009)

I have a Packard Bell Easynote MX61 laptop with a Realtek ALC883 sound card.
The laptop came with Windows Vista preinstalled, and after long hours of desperation and incompatibilities I decided to install XP PRO. I managed to make all devices work, but one, the sound card.
I have tried 5 or 6 different versions of the realtek driver but no one worked. When I run it and reboot the system, only an "Unknown device" is found by windows.:4-dontkno

These are my specs:
AMD M690 (ATI RX690) Northbridge
AMD SB600 Southbridge
CPU Specifications
Manufacturer	AMD
Type	Turion 64 X2 (Tyler)
Clock Speed	2.2 GHz

I would appreciate so much that someone could gimme a hand...:heartlove
Thanks in advance


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

You probably need to install UAA drivers.

The steps to do this depend on what service pack you have installed. Please uninstall any Realtek audio drivers from Add and Remove software.

For Windows XP SP2:

Download the UAA/Q888111 driver for Windows SP2 from *here* and install.
Install Realtek audio drivers.
Reboot.

For Windows XP SP3:

Download the UAA/Q888111 driver for Windows SP2 from *here*.

Follow the directions from this article *here* to install the UAA drivers and your audio drivers.

Hope that helps.

Pauldo


----------



## mangelhme (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Pauldo.
First of all, thank you very much for your prompt response.
I've followed the steps, I've installed the UAA driver and then the Realtek ones.
Then when I reboot the system finds an "Unknown" device, where I think it should recognise the Realtek HDMI.
On the control panel, the Unknown device (clearly the sound card, as it's the only device that isn't yet installed) appears as a yellow question mark, and if I try to update the driver, selecting it manually from the list of Realtek devices, it says "Device can't start, code 10".

I've tried installing different versions of the Realtek drivers, but none worked.
I know my laptop is one of the difficult ones to migrate from Vista to XP, but I am sure there has to be a way.

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance. Kudos.
Miguel.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

HDMI?

Are you seeing that somewhere?

From what I can gather online there are quite a few versions of the MX61 laptop. None of which, that I have been able to see, use the ALC883 chip. It looks like it uses the ALC660 chip.

Where are you getting your drivers?

Pauldo


----------



## mangelhme (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi again.
Man, you're right. I have no idea where I got lost to believe I had such chipset and HDMI, when I had my laptop specs in front of me, where it says:

AUDIO
Realtek ALC660 HD Audio

No wonder why the driver for the HDMI couldn't start!
I've been visiting so many forums and pages that I forgot what I was looking for... well, not really. The fact is that my sound card won't work.
As I said, I install the latest drivers (from the realtek page, where it says these drivers support ALC660) then reboot, then I go to the device manager and there is says "Unknown".

Sorry for the (my) misunderstanding. Any ideas?

Thanx again.
m.:1angel:


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

No problem. :grin:

So is that driver for Vista or XP? The few models that I click on have only Vista drivers. While some Vista drivers do work in XP, perhaps this one doesn't.

Try these drivers instead. http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
You may have to Accept the disclaimer. Maker sure that you choose the Windows 2000, Windows XP.2003(32/64 bits) Driver only (either Executable or Zip).

Let us know how it goes.

Pauldo


----------



## mangelhme (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi dudes.
Well, right after I posted my last post, I tried the easiest solution of them all... INSTALLING SERVICE PACK 3!!
And it worked. Now I have sound.
But it isn't all happiness, there are still a couple of devices that aren't yet recognised by the system. I'll translate them from the Spanish:
1.- Unknown device: I have no idea what device it is. It might have to do something with the ultra-modern connectors mounted in my laptop...
2.- Audio Device on the High Definition Audio bus. I have tried to install this one running the drivers application from Realtek, but nothing worked. 
Sigh. What a mess. But at least I have sound and I can play my games... and I GOT RID OF VISTA.
Pauldo, guys, if you have any idea about these two missing devices, give me a shout. Here's the specs for my computer (sorry it's in Spanish, but the device names are the same in all languages :

AMD M690 (ATI RX690) Northbridge:
Soporta AMD Mobile Sempron, Mobile Turion 64 (Socket S1).
Soporte para DDR2.
Bus del sistema de 667 MHz.
Soporte para PCI Express.
AMD SB600 Southbridge:
Interfaz PCI Express y PCI bus.
Controlador LAN integrado.
Controladores IDE integrados.
Soporte para High Definition Audio.
Administración de energía avanzada.
Soporte para periféricos USB 2.0 de alta velocidad.
Vídeo:
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400.
Memoria de vídeo integrada de 128 MB
Soporta HyperMemory, hasta 896 MB (en función de la cantidad de memoria instalada).
Audio:
Codec RealTek ALC883.
Audio de alta definición (Azalea).
Red:
RealTek RTL8100.
Memoria del sistema
SO-DIMM (Small Outline Dual Inline Memory Module), 2 bancos.
Soporta 4 GB RAM (máx.), utilizando 2 GB DDR2 SO-DIMMs.
Soporta módulos de memoria DDR2 533 y DDR2 667.
Soporta funcionamiento con memoria del canal dual.
Conectividad:
4 puertos USB 2.0
Lector de tarjetas 4-en-1 (Memory Stick / MS PRO / SD / MMC).

AUDIO
Realtek ALC660 HD Audio

TARJETA GRÁFICA
Modelo	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400
Chipset	M72
Interfaz	PCI-Express
Frecuencia de la GPU	450 MHz
Memoria de vídeo
Dedicada	128 MB
Tipo	DDR2
Frecuencia	500 MHz
Ancho del bus	64 bits
HyperMemory	Memoria compartida de la memoria principal: 
Sin HyperMemory cuando la memoria del sistema = 512 MB
Hasta 384 MB cuando la memoria del sistema >= 1 GB
Hasta 896 MB cuando la memoria del sistema >= 2 GB

PROCESADOR

CPU Specifications
Manufacturer	AMD
Type	Turion 64 X2 (Tyler)
Clock Speed	2.2 GHz
Front Bus Speed	HyperTransport (800 MHz)
Cache	1 MB
Socket	Socket S1
Model	TMDTL64HAX5DM
Stepping	G2
Maximum temperature	95 °C
Maximum power dissipation	35 W
Supported features	:
Dual Core processor 
AMD Enhanced Virus Protection 
AMD64 
PowerNow!

PANTALLA
Pantalla LCD para la serie EasyNote MX
Panel: 
Thin Film Transistor (TFT) con pantalla widescreen de 15,4".
Resolución: 
WXGA: 1280 x 800 píxels.
Colores: 
Hasta 16,7 millones de colores (color verdadero).
Luz de fondo: 
Tubo fluorescente de cátodo frío (CCFT).

TOUCHPAD
Synaptics Touchpad
Control pad sensible al tacto
09-05-2005

DVD
NEC / Optiarc AD-5540A
Especificaciones
Marca	NEC / Optiarc
Tipo	Unidad DVD±RW de doble capa
Modelo	AD-5540A
Factor de forma	Perfil bajo
Interfaz IDE	IDE / ATAPI
Velocidades de lectura
CD-R	24x
CD-RW 24x
DVD+R / +R-DL	8x / 4x
DVD+RW	8x
DVD-R / -R-DL	8x / 4x
DVD-RW	8x
Velocidades de escritura
CD-R	24x
CD-RW 24x
DVD+R / +R-DL	8x / 4x
DVD+RW	8x
DVD-R / -R-DL	8x / 4x
DVD-RW	6x
Características extra
Soporta DVD-RAM	No
Prevención de vacíos en el buffer	Sí

Batería Li-Ion
6 células
4800 mAh

WIFI
AzureWave AW-GE780
Especificaciones
Estándar WLAN	Compatible con IEEE802.11b/g, Wi-Fi
Tasas de datos	
802.11b: máx. 11 Mbit/s
802.11g: máx. 54 Mbit/s
Seguridad	WEP, encriptación de 64 bit y 128 bit
WPA

ADAPTADOR DE RED
Realtek RTL8100CL Network Controller
General Description
The Realtek RTL8100CL is a highly integrated and cost-effective single-chip Fast Ethernet controller. It is enhanced with an ACPI (Advanced Configuration Power Interface) management function for PCI in order to provide efficient power management for advanced operating systems with OSPM (Operating System Directed Power Management).
The RTL8100CL also supports remote wake-up (including AMD Magic Packet? and Microsoft ® Wake-up frame) to increase cost-efficiency in network maintenance and management.

Cámara integrada para la serie EasyNote MX

Puertos de Entrada/Salida de la serie EasyNote MX61

Parte delantera	Parte trasera
Interfaz multimedia de alta definición (HDMI)
USB 2.0 (2x)
DVI-I
Red
Módem (opcional)
Adaptador de AC
Kensington lock
Izquierda	Derecha
Audio (Line out / Auriculares)
Audio (micrófono)
USB 2.0 (2x)
Mini-FireWire (IEEE1394)
Express Card
Lector de tarjetas de memoria

THANK YOU AGAIN!
M.ray:


----------

